# Rocket Porta Via



## slamm

Announced at Host Milan 2017 - "The world's first truly portable espresso machine"






http://rocket-espresso.com/assets/re_portavia_dle_web.pdf


----------



## PeterL

But how much... ?


----------



## MildredM

Oh my! It's almost worth booking a hotel for









(The ST strikes again, minus his halo . . . . )


----------



## lake_m

Problem is getting the Mazzer Robur into a suitcase though.


----------



## federicoperini

I recommend checking out this video on the porta via, seems well made


----------



## Rhys

And there's the R9....






@MildredM would go nice next the the Porta Via?


----------



## MildredM

Oh Rocket. It's soooo last year . . . .


----------



## malling

Rhys said:


> And there's the R9....


There was a time where Italians designed some of the most aesthetically appealing consumer items, now they can't seem to design anything that doesn't look bulky and entirely out of proportion. These new machines from Rocket follow that trend, and both is by far the ugliest Rocket have designed for ages.

Back to the drawing board please! And please get rid of those American design ideas. It looks horrible!


----------



## Rhys

malling said:


> Back to the drawing board please! And please get rid of those American design ideas. It looks horrible!


Maybe that's their biggest market? They could try a bit harder, at least make a nice paddle instead of a cheap bit of bar with a plastic knob screwed on the end.. IIRC Slayer have a nearby company make theirs for them.

Top Gear had a car on once that wasn't very nice to look at and broke down a lot. It was a collaboration between the Germans and Italians. Now, they said that you think they'd stick to what they knew best - but the Germans did the styling and the Italians did the engineering.. Hmmmm


----------

